# Help with a Haunt Name



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have been trying to come up with a name for my yard haunt. Every year it gets a little bigger and I think it finally deserves some sort of name. I was hoping all the creative minds on here might be able to help. So..a little background on possible things.....I live on ELM Court (not really a Freddie fan but just thought I would throw the street name in). The area of town I live in is called the Highlands (last year my invite was to the "Horror in the Highlands"). Also the particular few blocks around me is referred to as Sunnyside...SO...I am completely open to suggestions for any names...doesn't have to conisde with these tidbits...just throwing them out there..

Thanks in advance!

Whsipers...

A few pics added from last year...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Highlands Horror
Elm Court Manor
Terror on Elm Court


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I am also trying to find a name for my haunt, but since I posted it on this site I think I finally have a name.  I'm sure names people post will help you figure out what name you want. I love the name Horror in the Highlands. If I think of a name I will post it. Anyway great display last year!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sunny side cemetary....lol.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Haunted Highlands


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Dark Elms


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Knott nightmare on elm street


----------

